# Caresheets, P. Spurca, S. Pretiosa



## jrpx (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi..

As the topic says... Does anyone have a caresheet for these  

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## Ian (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't actually, I suppose I should write some up...


----------



## jrpx (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay...

I keep my P. Spurca around 23-25+C same with S. Pretiosa..

I spray the P. Spurca every 3. day.. and the S. Pretiosa every day..

Both seem to be fine... I just want to make sure  

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, that sounds just peachy  

Do you spray your Sybilla? Mine are sprayed daily as nymphs, but not at all as adult..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## jrpx (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, i spray them.... I guess mine are L4-L5...

When i got them they were L4(?), one of them molted when the conditions was completly dry... But i molted perfect...

I just keep the humidity average, just to avoid posible molt problems...

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## Yosei (Apr 17, 2006)

How exactly are you suppose to hatch a Pretiosa ooth (or methods)?


----------



## Jay (Apr 17, 2006)

For the Sibylla info go to: http://www.mantisphotos.com/sibylla.htm

The following information I got from the mantisonline.de website. Whoever owns that website, if you are reading this, thank you for starting to translate some of the caresheets! When I am on the mantisonline.de website and I can't find a care sheet in English I use the lousy (cough) Google translator.  

Popa Spruca Care:

12 hours of daytime temperature: 25 - 30 °C

at night: not under 20 °C

Humidity during the day: 50 - 60 %

Humidity during the night: 60 - 70 %

Again, information courtesy of the mantisonline.de website.

Good luck!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Jonas,

Here is one fore the popa. I keep my popa spurca slightly hotter and spray twice a day. Hope it helps.

http://www.kudlanky.com/soubory/popa_an.htm


----------

